# XML Datei in ein Java package „einbinden"



## kevin (16. Jul 2010)

Hallo Community,

ich hoffe ich stelle meine Frage im richtigen Teil des Forums.

Ausgangssituation:
Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, das eine XML Datei als „Rohling“ einliest, diese dann bearbeitet und dann den Inhalt in eine neue XML Datei ausgibt.

Mein Problem:
Der XML-Datei „Rohling“ liegt im Java Projektordner, er kann also von jedem späteren Nutzer des Programms mittels eines Editors verändert werden. 

Um diesem Umstand vorzubeugen, würde ich gerne den Rohling in das Java package einbinden.
Nur weiss ich leider nicht ob sowas überhaupt geht bzw. falls es geht wie man das macht.

Ich hoffe ich habe mein Problem verständlich dar geleckt und jemand kann mir vielleicht helfen dieses zu lösen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

kevin


----------



## gman (17. Jul 2010)

Hi,

wenn du den "Rohling" später aus der Jar-Datei lesen willst, such mal nach "getResourceAsStream()".
Damit geht das Einlesen ungefähr so:


```
InputStream is = <DeineKlasse>.getClass().getClassloader().getResourceAsStream("<NameDerDatei>");
```

Damit das funktioniert muss die Datei direkt im "src"-Ordner liegen. Ich hab das jetzt mal aus dem
Gedächtnis hingeschrieben, also keine Gewähr das es sofort 100% funkioniert.


----------



## mjdv (17. Jul 2010)

Das jar package ist ja eigentlich auch nur ne zip Datei, die jeder ändern kann^^


----------



## kevin (18. Jul 2010)

Hi 
danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort werds gleich mal ausprobieren wenn ich zu hause bin.


----------

